# Free Sheep toy knitting pattern cute



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.clarewools.co.uk/free-pattern-woolly-sheep.php


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Adorable, cute, easy and diffently a keeper. Looks like it would knit up quickly. Thank You


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you for sharing. I have bookmarked it for future use.
happy new year from Kaiwaka New Zealand


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

That is adorable. Thank you for sharing.

Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Penev (Apr 17, 2011)

The sheep is very cute, have downloaded the pattern, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Too cute! Will have to make one for my friend's grandson. Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this adorable pattern. Have printed it so I can do it as soon as I finish my present 3 WIP. Thanks again and have a Happy New Year full of health, wealth and happiness as well as all the threat you can ever handle.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG thats the cutest sheep I ever saw! thanks


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

So cute...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thankyou for the link, I dowloaded the pattern and as I am Welsh also downloaded the Welsh Lady doll.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have down loaded and printed the pattern I have a friend who raises sheep and I think she will like this one. No need to feed or clean up after it. Won't wander off either. Thank you for the link. Edith


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome sheep pattern...I collect all things sheep/ lamb.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

roseknit said:


> Thankyou for the link, I dowloaded the pattern and as I am Welsh also downloaded the Welsh Lady doll.


i did the same not because i'm welsh when i'm irish. i just thought she was really pretty. thanks for finding this one for all of us


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

